# Sons of Anarchy Riding to Netflix with Glee



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

TWENTIETH CENTURY FOX AND NETFLIX ANNOUNCE DISTRIBUTION DEAL WHICH MAKES â€œGLEEâ€ AND â€œSONS OF ANARCHYâ€ AVAILABLE TO WATCH INSTANTLY FROM NETFLIX STARTING APRIL 1
BEVERLY HILLS, Calif. â€" April 1, 2011â€" Twentieth Century Fox (Fox) and Netflix, Inc. [Nasdaq: NFLX] today announced that the companies have amended and expanded their non-exclusive digital distribution agreement, adding additional titles from Foxâ€™s extensive television and movie library.

This new multi-year agreement allows Netflix to provide its members with instant access to a greater variety of programming, including additional television series such as the first season of the Emmy-award winning â€œGleeâ€ and the first two seasons of the cult favorite â€œSons of Anarchyâ€ beginning on April 1, with additional seasons being added annually. 
In addition, library series such as â€œAlly McBealâ€ and â€œThe Wonder Yearsâ€ will stream instantly for the first time from Netflix. Fox will also make a number of library movies available to Netflix after their premium pay television license periods conclude.

"Our expanded non-exclusive streaming arrangement with Netflix maintains Foxâ€™s flexibility to effectively manage both the content we offer, and the appropriate window of availability relative to our other distribution partnerships," said Peter Levinsohn, president of new media and digital distribution for Fox Filmed Entertainment. "We look forward to working with Netflix and our other partners to further enhance the choices available to audiences."

â€œWeâ€™ve worked closely with Fox for the last year to provide our members access to some of the studioâ€™s greatest TV franchises and library of both contemporary and classic movies,â€ said Ted Sarandos, Netflix chief content officer. â€œOur members love TV shows, and making such pop-culture hits like â€˜Gleeâ€™ and â€˜Sons of Anarchyâ€™ available to watch instantly reinforces our commitment to provide them a wider selection of programs.â€

Previously, the streaming agreement with Fox made a wide variety of prior seasons of hit TV shows available instantly from Netflix, including â€œLie to Me,â€ â€œ24,â€ â€œPrison Break,â€ â€œArrested Development,â€ â€œBuffy The Vampire Slayer,â€ â€œX-Filesâ€ and many more.

Now in its sophomore season, â€œGleeâ€ is a biting musical comedy about a group of eager and ambitious students who strive to outshine their singing competition to win Nationals, while navigating the cruel halls of McKinley High. The show boasts critical acclaim, a loyal fan base of "GLEEks," two Platinum and two Gold albums, more than 21 million song downloads, the record for the most titles on the Billboard Hot 100 by a non-solo act, an incredible 19 Emmy nominations and four Emmy Awards.

â€œSons of Anarchy,â€ an adrenalized drama with darkly comedic undertones, explores a notorious outlaw motorcycle clubâ€™s desire to protect its livelihood while ensuring that their simple, sheltered town of Charming, California remains exactly that. Charming. â€œSOAâ€ is now in its third season on FX.

About Fox Filmed Entertainment: One of the world's largest producers and distributors of motion pictures and television shows, Fox Filmed Entertainment produces, acquires and distributes motion pictures throughout the world. These motion pictures are produced or acquired by the following units of FFE: Twentieth Century Fox, Fox 2000 Pictures, Fox Searchlight Pictures, Fox International Productions and Twentieth Century Fox Animation.

About Netflix: With more than 20 million members in the United States and Canada, Netflix, Inc. [Nasdaq: NFLX] is the worldâ€™s leading Internet subscription service for enjoying movies and TV shows. For $7.99 a month, Netflix members can instantly watch unlimited movies and TV episodes streamed over the Internet to PCs, Macs and TVs. Among the large and expanding base of devices streaming from Netflix are Microsoftâ€™s Xbox 360, Nintendoâ€™s Wii and Sonyâ€™s PS3. consoles; an array of Blu-ray disc players, Internet-connected TVs, home theater systems, digital video recorders and Internet video players; Appleâ€™s iPhone, iPad and iPod touch, as well as Apple TV and Google TV. In all, more than 200 devices that stream from Netflix are available in the U.S. and a growing number are available in Canada.


----------

